# [Sammelthread] F1 2016



## MrSonii (19. August 2016)

Da es irgendwie ruhig hier über das Spiel ist, frag ich halt selbst mal 

Spielt es schon jemand?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Performance?

Edit: hab mal den Titel angepasst 

 Link zum Sammelthread von F1 2017


----------



## ZMC (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

In meinen Augen der nächste jährliche Aufguss desselben Spiels, eine Gelddruckmaschine für Ubisoft. F1 2010 hab ich viel gespielt, 2011 etwas, 2013 wenige Stunden und es ist immer das Gleiche. Wahrscheinlich geht es inzwischen vielen so und ist daher ruhig hier.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Es geht ja um die neuen Strecker, die du bei den alten nicht hast.
Ich spiele immer noch F1 2014 -- weil 2015 echt mist ist -- und werde mir F1 2016 sicher zulegen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich spiele auch noch F1 2013, werde mir aber auch F1 2016 zulegen. Das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, überzeugt mich. 

Mein Traum ist ja immer noch, ein schönes Fanatec-Setup mit richitger Sitzposition wie in einem Formel-Auto und 3 Bildschirmen. 

Nein, eigentlich will ich wieder Formel-Auto fahren.


----------



## MrSonii (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



ZMC schrieb:


> ... eine Gelddruckmaschine für Ubisoft....



Aber das Spiel hat doch nichts mit Ubisoft zu tun?
Entwickler und Publisher ist Codemasters.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ja um die neuen Strecken, die du bei den alten nicht hast.



So sieht's aus. 
Das letzte was ich gespielt habe war glaub ich F1 2012, deshalb wird es bei mir einfach mal wieder Zeit, und F1 2016 hat mich bisher auch überzeugt.

Zur Info: Es gibt Berichte, dass hinsichtlich der Performance 5-10fps mehr als bei F1 2015 erzielt werden (trotz besserer Grafik), laut einigen Youtubern. 
Fragt aber bitte nicht nach ner Quelle


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Jetzt kaufe ich es mir sowieso nicht. 
Im Herbst oder Winter oder so, wenn die Saison vorbei ist.
Vielleicht ist es dann auch günstiger.


----------



## janni851 (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich denke ich werde später mal berichten können, lag heute morgen in der Post und wird, wenn ich daheim bin, installiert.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ja, Feedback ist super.


----------



## janni851 (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

In der Packung sind tatsächlich schonmal DVDs drin😅 fang gleich mit der Installation an. Kann ich Screenshots hier veröffentlichen oder ist das dann Urheberrechtsverletzung durch mich an Codemasters?

Mittlerweile läuft die Installation. Irritiert hat schonmal, das der Code für das DLC oben lag und der eigentliche Code für Hauptspiel versteckt hinten auf den Guide gedruckt war (war nimmt sowas noch in die Hand? 😅)

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bin dann doch mal schwach geworden  Kann aber nur einen ersten technischen Eindruck geben, über das Gameplay will ich nach mageren 18 Minuten noch nicht urteilen 

(für mobile user: i7 2600k, Inno3D GTX 780)
Auf dem Ultra-Preset (wobei einige Sachen standardmäßig ausgegraut waren) hab ich im internen Benchmark:
~ Min: 39 fps,      Avg: 46fps,       Max: 57 fps.
Tearing konnte ich mit adaptiven VSYNC nicht feststellen.
Beim Zeitfahren hab ich dann aber oft 60fps, liegt denk ich mal an den fehlenden K.I. Gegnern.
Gleich gucke ich mal in die Karriere rein und update dann irgendwann den Post.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

spiele es schon ein paar Stunden.
@janni851 den 17gb day on patch musst noch laden 

Performance: naja mit GTX 1070 auf FHD maxed out 60FPS lock dümpelt die Graka bei 60% rum (mag es silent)
ohne FPS lock läufts so 100-120fps je nach Strecke.
Aber bei ner Renn Sim brauch ich keine 100+ FPS...
auf 3840x2160 sinds dann immer noch um die 40FPS

Grafik ist bissel besser als 2014+Mods
KI auf Legend schon arg anstrengend
Schadensmodell so naja/unplausibel


----------



## janni851 (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Mhmm komisch, nach der Installation wurd noch kurz, vielleicht fünf Minuten was nachgeladen, können aber keine 17gb gewesen sein  

Die ersten 75 Minuten ergaben viel Testarbeit, aber auch eine KI, die für keinen geübten Fahrer eine Hürde darstellen sollte. Habe gedacht ich setzt mal nicht so hoch an, aber das war wohl ein Fehler.

Komme mit meiner 960 4gb mit div. Details auf Ultrahoch nach anfänglichen 40-45 FPS auf ~73 FPS (entstehen mach einer Runde und bleiben dann konstant).

Das Schadensmodell erachte ich mal als quasi nicht vorhanden. Man muss schon sehr hart in die Mauer, damit etwas passiert. Man sieht zwar oft Carbon fliegen, aber ab ist dann doch nichts.

Und die Strafen gehen mir schonwieder auf den Nerv😂

Nur mein exclusives DLC konnte ich nicht aktivieren... 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Werde ich mir im Sale holen. Das letzte habe ich ausgelassen. Ohne Karriere kein F1 Spiel. Mir kommt es nicht darauf an erster zu werden. Sondern "meinen Fahrer" zu entwickeln. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (19. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Werde ich mir im Sale holen. Das letzte habe ich ausgelassen. Ohne Karriere kein F1 Spiel. Mir kommt es nicht darauf an erster zu werden. Sondern "meinen Fahrer" zu entwickeln.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk



Dabei kannst du das in diesem Teil doch wunderbar machen O.o
Man erstellt seinen eigenen Avatar, sucht sich sein Team aus und seinen Teamkollegen.
Es gibt ne Forschungsabteilung, die wirklich Fortschritte erzielt innerhalb der Saison, und die Forschungspunkte richten sich nach deinem Können in den Trainingssessions ( guter Skill = guter Informationsgewinn fürs Team).
Bin grad mal das Training von Australien gefahren, die neuen Trainingseinheiten sind echt eine sehr gute Neuerung, nun hat das Training endlich ne gewisse Wichtigkeit.
Qualifying und Rennen gibt's morgen, aber das wird wohl wie gewohnt vom Ablauf her.
Nach knapp 2 Stunden gefällt mir dieser Teil echt gut! Ich hab aber auch wie gesagt die letzten 3 Teile ausgelassen


----------



## HGHarti (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Hallo ,
habe das Problem das ich in der Karriere die Schwirigkeit nicht ändern kann,es steht alles auf Elite .

Welche Einstellung benutzt ihr für ein Gamepad?


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Soweit ich das gestern überflogen hab, gibt es doch für die Karriere zwei Modi, den normalen und eine Profikarriere, dort steht alles auf Elite. 
Also vielleicht einfach nochmal gucken was ausgewählt wurde.

Einstellungen fürs Gamepad hab ich noch keine, dafür war gestern keine Zeit.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Topper_Harley (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Hab mir gestern auch gedacht, ach komm als alter Sim Racer machste gleich den Elite Karriere Modus an ....

Naja gleich mal mächtig aufn Deckel bekommen, in diesem Modus ist das Spiel schon sehr fordernd und über die Renndistanz fängt man doch ganzschön an zu schwitzen 

Schadensmodell ist auf Elite auch wirklich gut, beim kleinsten Kontakt fliegt dir was davon, und das wirkt sich dann auch auf die Fahrdynamik aus! Sehr schön!


Alles in allem werde ich heute mal versuch kleine Brötchen zu backen und mal ne Stufe weiter unten anfangen


----------



## Bariphone (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Habs seit gestern.  Das beste F1 ever. ABER! !! Was ist mit der engine los?  Meine sapphire dümpeelt mit 850mhz rum und schafft keine 60fps😨 egal ob vsync oder nicht ob ultra high oder ultra low. Was kann ich tun bei f1 2015 waren es noch auf ultra high und wqhd 92 fps. 
Graka diehe signatur. I need help
Treiber ust der neueste crimson 16.8.2


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Also auf die Engine würde ich es nicht zurückführen, es sei denn die ist wieder stark Nvidia optimiert. Meine 960 wird optimal ausgelastet. Allerdings ist der neuste Nvidiatreiber glaube schon auch für F1 2016, gewesen, vielleicht kommt da noch was von AMD.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bin auch zum Eingewöhnen von Experte erst mal auf Hart gewechselt, dann ging es besser.
Erst mal an das neue Fahrverhalten gewöhnen, in der normalen Karriere kann man ja von Grand Prix zu Grand Prix die Schwierigkeit wechseln


----------



## Bariphone (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> Also auf die Engine würde ich es nicht zurückführen, es sei denn die ist wieder stark Nvidia optimiert. Meine 960 wird optimal ausgelastet. Allerdings ist der neuste Nvidiatreiber glaube schon auch für F1 2016, gewesen, vielleicht kommt da noch was von AMD.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


Ich hoffe.  Das ist zum saugrausen.
Komisch nur dass die selbst ohne vsync nich auf ihren 1040mhz takt geht.  Nicht mal bei full hd.  Naja warten und teetrinken. Hab in den ersten steam Kommentaren gelesen das einige starken grakas da Probleme haben.
Und wenn deine 960 optimal ausgelastet ist. Dann sollte die 390 trixx oc es auf jedenfall auch sein. Mmmhhhmpffff


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zum Eingewöhnen von Experte erst mal auf Hart gewechselt, dann ging es besser.
> Erst mal an das neue Fahrverhalten gewöhnen, in der normalen Karriere kann man ja von Grand Prix zu Grand Prix die Schwierigkeit wechseln


Das ist gut, dann muss ich nicht neu anfangen😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## JobCenter (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Wie sieht es bei F1 2016 aus mit:

-Ausfällen
-Unfällen
-Gelbe, Grüne, Blaue und Rote Flaggen
-Safety-Car 

Ist dieses mal alles dabei, und es kommen auch nicht immer alle Boliden (KI) ins Ziel?


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Lt Tutorial kommt das Safety Car raus, solange bis sich alle Fahrzeuge aufgereiht haben. Danach fährt es wieder rein. Man muss dann eine Deltazeit einhalten, genauso wie beim virtuellen Safetycar. Gelbe Flaggen gibt es auch, blaue hätt ich mir schonmal gewünscht, aber noch keine gesehen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (20. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Blau flaggen gibt es. Vsc und sc auch. Ausfälle unfälle der ki ebenso.  Ich hatte im renault gestern einen motorplatzer im freien training


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Wo kann ich bitte in der Karriere in der Laufenden Session die Schwierigkeiten ändern?
Bei mir steht zB Safety Car: Off
Wo kann ich das ändern?


----------



## janni851 (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Renndistanz auf 25% stellen, dann erst geht das Safety Car

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich glaube ich hab ein Bug Oo

Wenn ich bei Schnellstart oder Meisterschaftsession alles einstelle, taucht bei nichtmal die einstellungen auf. zwischen den Rennen ist dann ein Einstellungsmenü. Aber ich kann dort nichts ändern, nur bestätigen.
Dasselbe bei Karriere.
Und ich hab 25 Prozent Rennlänge...


----------



## janni851 (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Vielleicht ist die Frage jetzt ein bisschen doof, aber bei den Renneinstellungen alle Reiter am Anfang beachtet?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> Lt Tutorial kommt das Safety Car raus, solange bis sich alle Fahrzeuge aufgereiht haben. Danach fährt es wieder rein. Man muss dann eine Deltazeit einhalten, genauso wie beim virtuellen Safetycar. Gelbe Flaggen gibt es auch, blaue hätt ich mir schonmal gewünscht, aber noch keine gesehen.



Lass dich überrunden, dann siehst du blaue Flaggen. 



janni851 schrieb:


> Renndistanz auf 25% stellen, dann erst geht das Safety Car



25%?
Natürlich 100%. Alles andere ist doch langweilig.


----------



## janni851 (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

@Threshold natürlich, aber ab 25% klappt das Safety Car, vorher doch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> @Threshold natürlich, aber ab 25% klappt das Safety Car, vorher doch nicht.



Unter 25% geht ja auch nicht.
Aber nur 100% bringt doch wirklich Spaß.


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Frage jetzt ein bisschen doof, aber bei den Renneinstellungen alle Reiter am Anfang beachtet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Ich sehe die reiter, kann aber darauf nicht zugreifen, bzw nicht mal ansehen -.- Nur bestätigen geht


----------



## Shzlmnzl (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Fahre "Legende", Rennen 50% aber Traktion Mittel mit McLaren. 
Naja man fährt halt im Mittelfeld rum. 
Flaggen gibt's alle. Vsc und sc genauso. 
Reifen Abnutzung ist gut zu spüren. 
KI ist auch ganz ordentlich. Machen auch genug Unfälle usw...
Nur beim überholen stellen Sie sich manchmal dämlich an...

Werde mir aber mal den G27 Bremspedal Mod holen welcher auf Druck anstatt Weg funktioniert.


----------



## janni851 (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die reiter, kann aber darauf nicht zugreifen, bzw nicht mal ansehen -.- Nur bestätigen geht


Mit was wird gespielt? Tastatur, Controller oder Lenkrad?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Letsplay angeschaut...wtf bei mir wird das scheiss Menü nicht angezeigt.

Hab auch schon neuinstalliert... und ich spiele mit Controller

EDIT: Hab nun auch den Speicherstand gelöscht und siehe da, ich kann nach einem neuen Stand alles auswählen *-*


----------



## onlygaming (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



ZMC schrieb:


> In meinen Augen der nächste jährliche Aufguss desselben Spiels, eine Gelddruckmaschine für Ubisoft. F1 2010 hab ich viel gespielt, 2011 etwas, 2013 wenige Stunden und es ist immer das Gleiche. Wahrscheinlich geht es inzwischen vielen so und ist daher ruhig hier.



Bei Fifa ist es ja nicht anders, es sind halt immer die neuen Teams/Fahrerpaarungen, Lackierungen, Strecken etc.


----------



## Bariphone (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Spiele auf elite. Ohne alle fahrhilfen und auf renault. Reifenverschleiß kommt weit besser rüber als im 15er wo der von jetzt auf gleich durch war. Macht spaß und wirkt eine ganze Spur realistischer. Die ki knallt nicht mehr wahllos ins heck und ist nicht zimperlich.  Könnten aber manchmal etwas härter im zweikampf sein.aber eine deutliche Verbesserung zum 15er. Daumen hoch. Platz 12 in melbourne war anstrengend aber macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## janni851 (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bin gerade im Qualifying disqualifiziert worden weil ich in der Auslaufzone drehen wollte😅

Hat sonst noch jemand Bildfehler auf dem Helm?
Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Nein hab noch keine entdeckt


----------



## janni851 (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Nein hab noch keine entdeckt


Mir ist auch eben aufgefallen, dass das nur bei meinem Helm so ist (ich sehe teilweise die Knöpfe des Lenkrads, Spiele keine Cockpitperspektive) und bei dem anderem Fahrern nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

muss ich mal drauf achten. zock ehh gleich noch ne Runde


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bildfehler auf dem Helm hab ich auch, aber nur auf bestimmten Helmen


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Bildfehler auf dem Helm hab ich auch, aber nur auf bestimmten Helmen



Neuesten Treiber für deine Grafikkarte installiert?


----------



## Bariphone (22. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bei mir gibts keine Bildfehler. Nur AMD soll mal den Treiber fixen.


----------



## janni851 (22. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Threshold schrieb:


> Neuesten Treiber für deine Grafikkarte installiert?


Extra vorher geupdatet😊

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (22. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Du kannst Screenshots posten.


----------



## msdd63 (22. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Du kannst Screenshots posten.





janni851 schrieb:


> In der Packung sind tatsächlich schonmal DVDs drin fang gleich mit der Installation an. Kann ich Screenshots hier veröffentlichen oder ist das dann Urheberrechtsverletzung durch mich an Codemasters?
> 
> Mittlerweile läuft die Installation. Irritiert hat schonmal, das der Code für das DLC oben lag und der eigentliche Code für Hauptspiel versteckt hinten auf den Guide gedruckt war (war nimmt sowas noch in die Hand? 😅)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (22. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich spiel als Simracer prinzipiell in der Ego Ansicht. Alles andere gibt nicht das optimale Gefühl. Ich spiele mit dem G27 und verzweifele gerade an den Einstellungen. Ich habe das Problem dass das Lenkrad im Spiel nicht synchron mit meinem Lenkrad ist. Habe schon die Einstellungen der vorherigen Teile der Serie probiert (auch die Einstellungen im Profiler), aber ich bekomme keine Synchronität hin. Kann mir jemand helfen der mit dem G27 spielt?

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## janni851 (22. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich spiel als Simracer prinzipiell in der Ego Ansicht. Alles andere gibt nicht das optimale Gefühl. Ich spiele mit dem G27 und verzweifele gerade an den Einstellungen. Ich habe das Problem dass das Lenkrad im Spiel nicht synchron mit meinem Lenkrad ist. Habe schon die Einstellungen der vorherigen Teile der Serie probiert (auch die Einstellungen im Profiler), aber ich bekomme keine Synchronität hin. Kann mir jemand helfen der mit dem G27 spielt?
> 
> Hat sich erledigt.


Wie wurde es gelöst?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (23. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Logitech G27 - F1 2016 Settings - YouTube

Die Einstellungen aus dem Video  funktionieren perfekt.


----------



## janni851 (23. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Was mir, nachdem ich endlich mal wieder zum Spielen kam, noch aufgefallen ist: 

1.) Die Bildfehler auf dem Helm bilden immer einem Teil dessen ab, was ich zuletzt gesehen habe z.b. Asphalt oder teile des Hecks.

2.)Wann kann man das exclusive DLC aktivieren ?

3.) Wenn 2 ja, kann ich nochmal mein Helmdesing nochmal ändern?


Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Soweit ich weiß nein, bzgl Helmdesign. Aber ich hab immer noch keine Grafikffehler gefunden.  Aber jetzt läuft es mit meiner Graka endlich auf 1444P  und vsync schön butterweich auf den gewünschten 60FPS konstant. Ohne nun auch auf durchschnittliche 85. Gabs da einen Patch oder so. Weil am Anfang war das ein graus


----------



## janni851 (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich frag mich mittlerweile wofür man da eine 980 braucht, meine 960 schafft ja ultra deteils auf 1080p

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## LimeGreen777 (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich habe auch ein Menü Problem: Ich habe eine Karriere gestartet, meinen Namen eingegeben und dann auf weiter gedrückt, jetzt sollte ja das Menü mit den Renneinstellungen und Reifenwahl kommen, doch irgendwie steckt das spiel in dem Ladescreen fest. Ich kann hören das ich den Courser bewegen kann. Bestätige ich, kommt das Video mit meiner Agentin, hier habe ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. 
Die Session startet dann und ich sitz in der Garage, kann aber keine Einstellungen mehr vornehmen, die Einführungsrunde ist ausgeschaltet und das SC auch. DRECK!!!

Habe die Spieldateien über Steam auf fehler überprüft, der Grakatreiber ist auch neu, und das Spiel habe ich de und wieder neu installiert, es hat nichts gebracht. 

Core i7- 2600k @4,9
16Gb 2133 DDR3
980 ti Amp Extreme


----------



## msdd63 (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Meiner Meinung nach macht Codemasters zu wenig aus der F1 Lizenz. Ich verstehe nicht warum an den Details gespart wird, zum Beispiel werden die Lenkräder nicht original nachgebildet und auch am Sound habert es. Als Vergleich ein Video vom 2015er Ferrari F15 T. So sollte er auch in F1 2015 klingen und so sieht das originale Lenkrad aus.

Assetto Corsa-Red Pack: Ferrari SF15-T @ Spa-Francorchamps - YouTube

Und hier noch Screenshots vom Cockpit in Assetto Corsa und F1 2015.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich werde morgen eine Karriere starten, mal sehen ob es bei mir Probleme gibt oder alles rund läuft.


----------



## janni851 (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Meine Karriere läuft👍

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



msdd63 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht Codemasters zu wenig aus der F1 Lizenz. Ich verstehe nicht warum an den Details gespart wird, zum Beispiel werden die Lenkräder nicht original nachgebildet und auch am Sound habert es. Als Vergleich ein Video vom 2015er Ferrari F15 T. So sollte er auch in F1 2015 klingen und so sieht das originale Lenkrad aus.
> 
> Assetto Corsa-Red Pack: Ferrari SF15-T @ Spa-Francorchamps - YouTube
> 
> ...


Das mit den Lenkrädern ist sone Sache. Ich bezweifle das selbst bei assetto Corsa das Lenkrad original ist. Mir haben mal red Bull Mitarbeiter gesagt das Lenkräder in ihrer Grundidee oft über mehrer Saisons genutzt werden und es deshalb keine Standbilder hiervon geben darf. Deswegen durfte in Österreich am Hangar 7 der red Bull der vorsaison damals nur von der Seite und von vorn fotografiert werden, nicht jedoch so das das Lenkrad erkenntlich gewesen wäre. Da hat sogar extra einer drauf aufgepasst😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bin nun im 6. Rennen/Monaco/Karriere & ich muss doch sagen, dass Spiel motiviert und macht mir auch Laune.
Es läuft fast alles rund & Rennen mit starkem Regen sind mMn eine Augenweide und ist Atmo pur. Abstürze o.Ä. gab es bei mir noch nicht, allerdings wird mein Bild in Teilen manchmal schwarz.
Ist natürlich während dem Rennen nicht ideal.^^ Wenn ich die Kamera dann wechsle, dann ist wieder alles i.O. Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. hat jemand auch solch einen Bug?

Ich nutze den aktuellsten WHQL (372.54) mit Gameversion 1.2.0 ...


----------



## LimeGreen777 (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ah ein 68Mb Patch, mal sehn obs danach besser läuft


----------



## msdd63 (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Die Autos in Assetto Corsa sind absolut Detailgetreu nachgebaut. Die Fahrphysik in F1 2016 und Assetto Corsa trennen Welten. Die F1 Serie ist auf Massentauglich getrimmt, das ist auch so in Ordnung. Die Strecken in Assetto Corsa sind Lasergescannt. Die sind bei Kunos Simulzione absolut Detailbessen, und das liebe ich. Ich spiele die F1 Serie weil es eben nur die für Fomel 1 Fans gibt. Und ich bin ein großer F1 Fan. Sehr interssant was Du da von Red Bull schreibst.  . Das Dashboard ist in der F1 Serie ist auch sehr vereinfacht. Der Sound in Assetto Corsa ist auch deutlich besser. Ich will hier nicht als AC Fanboy auftreten. Ich wollte nur mal die Unterschiede zwischen Codemasters F1 Serie und einer Simulation wie Assetto Corsa darstellen. Es ist gut das es beides gibt, da findet jeder seinen Spaß. 





janni851 schrieb:


> Das mit den Lenkrädern ist sone Sache. Ich bezweifle das selbst bei assetto Corsa das Lenkrad original ist. Mir haben mal red Bull Mitarbeiter gesagt das Lenkräder in ihrer Grundidee oft über mehrer Saisons genutzt werden und es deshalb keine Standbilder hiervon geben darf. Deswegen durfte in Österreich am Hangar 7 der red Bull der vorsaison damals nur von der Seite und von vorn fotografiert werden, nicht jedoch so das das Lenkrad erkenntlich gewesen wäre. Da hat sogar extra einer drauf aufgepasst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## LimeGreen777 (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ok, ich konnte das Problem beheben. Es scheint als ob F1 2016 ein problem mit meinem Multi Monitor Setup hat. 2 Bildschirme von der Graka abgezogen und schon gehts.... sehr komsich.


----------



## msdd63 (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Mangelhafte PC Anpassung!





LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Ok, ich konnte das Problem beheben. Es scheint als ob F1 2016 ein problem mit meinem Multi Monitor Setup hat. 2 Bildschirme von der Graka abgezogen und schon gehts.... sehr komsich.


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Menü Problem: Ich habe eine Karriere gestartet, meinen Namen eingegeben und dann auf weiter gedrückt, jetzt sollte ja das Menü mit den Renneinstellungen und Reifenwahl kommen, doch irgendwie steckt das spiel in dem Ladescreen fest. Ich kann hören das ich den Courser bewegen kann. Bestätige ich, kommt das Video mit meiner Agentin, hier habe ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm.
> Die Session startet dann und ich sitz in der Garage, kann aber keine Einstellungen mehr vornehmen, die Einführungsrunde ist ausgeschaltet und das SC auch. DRECK!!!
> 
> Habe die Spieldateien über Steam auf fehler überprüft, der Grakatreiber ist auch neu, und das Spiel habe ich de und wieder neu installiert, es hat nichts gebracht.
> ...




Jap hatte ich auch. 

Lösung di bei mir half:
Spiel komplett deinstallieren und re install. Dazu den Speicherstand löschen. Da ging dann alles bei mir.


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Jap hatte ich auch.
> 
> Lösung di bei mir half:
> Spiel komplett deinstallieren und re install. Dazu den Speicherstand löschen. Da ging dann alles bei mir.





Und ich hab nochmal einen Bug gefunden: Bei mir passiert es momentan öfters dass einfach der Bildschirm schwarz wird. HUD und Ton läuft weiter und ich kann auch weiterfahren. Bei mir hilft dann kurz raustabben aus dem Spiel und wieder zurück tabben


----------



## janni851 (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Mal was anderes, klappt bei euch das Sprechen für den Boxenfunk?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## LimeGreen777 (25. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Habe ich noch nicht Proboiert, dafür bedient sich das Spiel ja an dem Standart Micro?! weil ich keine Microphonoption gefunden habe.


----------



## msdd63 (26. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich habe eine Karriere gestartet und bin die ersten freien Trainings gefahren. Die Fahrphysik und das Handling des Autos ist anspruchsvoller als in den Vorgängern. Das die Tageszeiten sich jetzt deutlich durch die Lichtbedingungen unterscheiden finde ich super und trägt sehr zur Atmosphäre bei. Die Streckenakklimatisierung finde ich überflüssig. Die Ideallinie sollte man sich selbst erarbeiten. Diese komischen leuchtenden Flächen die man durchfahren soll haben meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Ideallinie zu tun und widersprechen der Theorie der Reifenschonung da man zu aggresiev über die Kurbs fahren muss. Im großen und ganzen ist F1 2016 aber ein deutlicher Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wie sich das mit der Entwicklung von neuen Autoteilen und das dafür nötige Punktesystem auf Dauer gestaltet kann man noch nicht absehen. Wer das Spiel noch nicht kennt kann sich im LP einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Man kann mir dann auch bei YouTube folgen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-8fZYNuPBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bariphone (27. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Noch ein bug. Wenn man die replay funktion benutzt umsich seinen Start oder überholmanöver anzuschauen da kommt immer mal wieder vor dass diese dann extrem ruckelt. Ka was da wieder nicht passt.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (27. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Gestern ist mir auch ein Bug aufgefallen. Im 2. Quali haben alle SS Reifen benutzt aber im Rennen (trocken) hatten die ersten 8 Fahrer bunt gemischte Reifen drauf...


----------



## janni851 (27. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Noch ein bug. Wenn man die replay funktion benutzt umsich seinen Start oder überholmanöver anzuschauen da kommt immer mal wieder vor dass diese dann extrem ruckelt. Ka was da wieder nicht passt.


Und ich dachte das läge an meiner Grafikkarte😅 aber macht ja Sinn, die Szene ist ja aufgezeichnet.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (27. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Nee weil ingane ballert meine nitro auch genug bilder. Beim Zeitfahren komischerweise nicht nur in der Karriere und dann auch nicht immer. Sehr merkwürdig. Ich glaube das da an der engine was faul ist. Denn bei den zwischensequenzen hat die graka übelst zu ackern und ingame selbst ohne vsync und fps limit strauchelt sie bei 60% rum. Merkwürdig


----------



## janni851 (27. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn i h Starts fahre und dann nach hinten schaue dann ziehen dir Reifen des Fahrers einen Platz hinter mir Streifen und sind fast doppelt da😂 

Aber ich muss sagen mir gefällt das Spiel echt gut. Gestern mein erstes Regenrennen gefahren, das war ein Spaß🙈 und die positionsverteidigung erst, den Gegner schön außen verhungern lassen, ein Traum💪👍

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (28. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Gutes Schadensmodell. In Monaco einen platten nach Leitplankenkontakt und beim zweiten mal brach rechts vorne die Radaufhängung und das Rad lag auf Fahrzeugnase.


----------



## MrSonii (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bin jetzt mal von "Hart" auf "Experte" gewechselt, nachdem ich ab jetzt mit Lenkrad fahre.
Macht die ganzen Platzierungen in meinem Fall deutlich realistischer, bin in Spielberg (erstes Rennen auf Experte) mit meinem Force India im Qualy auf den erwarteten 8. Platz gefahren
und im Rennen dann sogar bis auf den 4. Platz.
Fühlt sich gut an, werd erst mal dabei bleiben. Das Spiel gefällt mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut!


----------



## Shzlmnzl (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ist das normal das die Replays nur mit 30fps laufen?
Kann man das einstellen?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

@Shzlmnzl
Ich hab da mehr FPS & mW kann man da nichts einstellen.

Die Engine wurde speziell im Regen gut optimiert & das kann man zum 2015er-Ableger an der GPU-Last ganz gut sehen ...
Bilder von *2015*/Benchmark Australien mit starkem Regen @1440p; Maxsettings. In der obersten Zeile (GPU), zweiter Wert, kann man die GPU-Last sehen & dies ist ein klares CPU-Limit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder von *2016*/Ebenfalls Benchmark Australien mit gleiche Settings. Man achte wieder auf die GPU-Last (fast vollständig ausgelastet, ~ohne CPU-Limit) & natürlich das Benchergebnis ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit:*
Man achte auch noch bei Bild 4 und 8 auf die CPU-Gesamtlast, welche 8Threads vollständig auslastet.^^


----------



## janni851 (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Zwei Fragen: 

1.) Wie bekomme ich die Funktion vermischen von Reifenspuren an

2.) Gibt es das Funkfeature von F1 2015 nichtmehr? Ich kann machen was ich will, aber reden kann ich nicht :/ nur übers auswählen

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

1.) Gar nicht & funzt mW nur mit Intel iGPU ...^^
2.) -->F1 2016 Sprachsteuerung :: F1 2016 General Discussions


----------



## janni851 (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Mhm liegt es dann vielleicht daran das ich aktuell kein pc Headset habe und mein Handyheadset via Adapter aufteile in Kopfhörer und Mikrofon?

Bekomm das nämlich irgendwie nicht hin...

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Wäre möglich & ggf. kontaktierst mal den Support ...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Ist das normal das die Replays nur mit 30fps laufen?


Ein neuer Patch mit der Versionsnummer 1.2.3 ist heute erschienen und steigert ggf. die dürftigen Frames. Ich konnte vorher nicht klagen & jetzt auch nicht, trotzdem mal bitte testen ...^^



Spoiler



Hey guys, 

Just to let you know that we've just released a brand new patch for F1 2016. Here are the bits fixed in this patch: 

*Fixed


Low framerate during instant replays in Career Mode. 
Frozen loading screens when refresh rate is set to 144hz 
Further updates to name filter in Career Mode. 

As always, if you find anything that doesn't work as it should, please let us know.*


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich hab gestern nach dem Ungarn-GP, während meiner ersten Season, ein Vertragsangebot von Ferrari erhalten & da habe ich natürlich zugestimmt. Nun ist das nächste Rennen in Hockenheim & jetzt sitz ich plötzlich in dem roten Flitzer.
Ich hab ja gedacht, dass man wenigsten die Season mit seinem Startteam (bei mir Haas) zu Ende fährt & nicht während der Saison wechselt. Finde ich etwas schade & so wie es wohl aussieht wurde Vettel durch meinen Platz verdrängt & das passt mir ebenfalls nicht.^^


----------



## janni851 (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern nach dem Ungarn-GP, während meiner ersten Season, ein Vertragsangebot von Ferrari erhalten & da habe ich natürlich zugestimmt. Nun ist das nächste Rennen in Hockenheim & jetzt sitz ich plötzlich in dem roten Flitzer.
> Ich hab ja gedacht, dass man wenigsten die Season mit seinem Startteam (bei mir Haas) zu Ende fährt & nicht während der Saison wechselt. Finde ich etwas schade & so wie es wohl aussieht wurde Vettel durch meinen Platz verdrängt & das passt mir ebenfalls nicht.^^


Bekommt man dafür nicht sogar eine Auszeichnung? Das man während der Saison wechselt? Ich habe mich gewundert das mein zweiter Rivale nach meinem Teamkollegen direkt Lewis Hamilton war😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern nach dem Ungarn-GP, während meiner ersten Season, ein Vertragsangebot von Ferrari erhalten & da habe ich natürlich zugestimmt. Nun ist das nächste Rennen in Hockenheim & jetzt sitz ich plötzlich in dem roten Flitzer.
> Ich hab ja gedacht, dass man wenigsten die Season mit seinem Startteam (bei mir Haas) zu Ende fährt & nicht während der Saison wechselt. Finde ich etwas schade & so wie es wohl aussieht wurde Vettel durch meinen Platz verdrängt & das passt mir ebenfalls nicht.^^



Ist mir gestern auch so ergangen  Dachte man wählt schonmal für die nächste Saison vor oder so, und zack saß ich in nem Ferrari.
Hab dann direkt mal die K.I ne Stufe höher gestellt (auf Experte).
Das Timing war aber ziemlich gut, mein aktueller Rivale war Räikkönen und da lag ich ziemlich weit hinten,
naja hab ihn dann bei Ferrari ersetzt und die Rivalität doch noch gewonnen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ja, bekommt man, irgendwas mit "Spitzenteam" oder so ähnlich ...^^
Räudig, ich kann das leider auch nicht mehr rückgängig machen & im Bereich F&E fängt man quasi während der Season auch bei 0 an, wobei der Ferrari "vom Balken her" sehr gute Werte hat. Die hätten mich die Season wenigstens zu Ende fahren lassen können, aber so ist es jetzt halt mal ....


*edit:*
Bin bereits auf Experte, werde aber wohl erst nächste Season auf Legend daddeln ...


----------



## MrSonii (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ja das mit der Forschung und Entwicklung war auch so ne Sache, dank mir ist Force India (mein Startteam) ziemlich direkt hinter Ferrari 
Und bei Ferrari muss die Abteilung erst mal in Gang kommen.


----------



## chaotium (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Das mit dem Low FPS im Replay Modus ist normal, ich hab da laut HWInfo nur knapp 2! FPS XD


----------



## janni851 (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Auf der Anzeige meines Logitech Keyboards hab ich bei Replays immer so ~25 fps 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



> Und bei Ferrari muss die Abteilung erst mal in Gang kommen.


Zwei Verbesserungen gab es bei Wechsel bereits und das ohne mein _zutun_. 1x Motor & 1x Gewicht, sonst völlig nackt.^^ Dennoch ist der Ferrari "vom Gesamtbalken her" nur knapp unterhalb vom Mercedes. Ich denke bzw. hoffe doch mal, dass die kommenden Rennen gut verlaufen ...

Bei Replays habe ich idR ~80FPS+, egal welche Perspektive & bin von dem Bug Gott sei Dank nicht betroffen.


----------



## MrSonii (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Interessant, bei mir waren es bereits 3 Upgrades, aber Mercedes ist ein gutes Stück weiter bereits. Haben aber auch immer gute Platzierungen etc. eingefahren.
Bei Force India hatte ich halt schon 7 Upgrades glaub ich, weshalb die jetzt halt knapp hinter Ferrari auf Platz 3 sind 
Nach ein paar Rennen haben die Replays bei mir auch angefangen zu ruckeln, ist nach dem Patch gefühlt besser geworden.


----------



## Bariphone (31. August 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ja gott sei dank


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Es kammen ja jetzt diverse Updates raus, haben die bei euch geholfen oder eher alles gleich?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> ...Abstürze o.Ä. gab es bei mir noch  nicht, allerdings wird mein Bild in Teilen manchmal schwarz.


Hat sich seit Version 1.2.3 eigentlich erledigt bzw. ich hab es bisher nicht mehr erlebt ...



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Die  Engine wurde speziell im Regen gut optimiert & das kann man zum  2015er-Ableger an der GPU-Last ganz gut sehen ...


Performance ist mit der Version 1.2.3 + aktuellstem WHQL(372.70) ~identisch & da gibt es nix zu klagen ...


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Also die Patches haben was gebracht, ich habe in der Wiederholung nun auch die gewohnten knappen 100 FPS.

Was neu in der MFA ist unter erstem Reiter, bei schaden am Flügel kann man sagen, dass er nicht repariert werden soll. Das find ich nützlich bei kleinen schäden.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich hab die letzten Tage nicht mehr gedaddelt, aber es gab ja wieder einen Patch. Ich finde es ebenfalls gut, dass jetzt wohl nicht mehr "zwangsrepariert wird" & so kann man ggf. noch einige Sekündchen sparen ...


----------



## janni851 (4. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Phuu da muss ich ja Dienstag erstmal aktualisieren und weitersehen

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (6. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Also der neue Patch hat was gebracht. An alle radeon Nutzer.  Nun läuft es auch wieder mit 80fps+


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Es reift und reift und reift ...



Spoiler



We're releasing a new patch on PC, here's what's been fixed: 


- Performance improvements for AMD graphics cards. 

- Fixed a potential crash when rebinding controls on unsupported controllers. 

- Fix for rain beads shimmering when Weather Effects is set to High or Ultra High. 

- Fix for Logitech G29 LED lights not functioning. 

- Fixed a problem where selected files were not opening in Steam Workshop at the start of a race. 

- Added Audio Accessibility option to the Advanced Audio Settings menu. 

- Fixed a problem where the turbo could be heard on stationary cars. 

- Further stability improvements.


----------



## chaotium (7. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Funkenflug bei dem Boliden gibt es jetzt auch


----------



## onlygaming (7. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Funkenflug bei dem Boliden gibt es jetzt auch



OMG F1 2016 Funkenflug DLC nur 3,99€ :o 

Stellt euch das mal vor xD Aber schön zu sehen das es nicht mehr so verbuggt ist. Muss mir 2016 auch mal holen, habe bisher F1 2010-13 und 2015


----------



## Bariphone (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Na es gab Bugs klar. Aber gen f1 2015 sein das peanuts.


----------



## Tomek92 (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Also F1 2016 reift wirklich zum Meisterwerk heran. Das Safety-Car kommt mittlerweile öfter heraus als am Anfang, die Bugs gehen stark zurück, es ist das langersehnte F1 Spiel !


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Naja ich bin noch etwas entäuscht. Es hieß doch mal dass man selber in der Boxengasse fahren kann, wie bei F1 2010?


----------



## MrSonii (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Mit der Boxengasse kannst du in den Optionen umstellen. Weiß grad nicht mehr wo genau, einfach mal ein bisschen durch die Menüs klicken


----------



## Bariphone (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

In den Renneinstellungen kannst Boxengassenhilfe abschalten. Hab schon 3 penaltys kasseriert. Wegen speeding😂😂


----------



## janni851 (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bekomm da das Timing auch nicht hin😅 als bin ich zu langsam beim einfahren und verlier dann da Zeit

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich meinte selber komplett in der Boxengasse fahren? Wo geht das? Ich fahr in die Box, ja da kommt ein Limit auf dem Bildschirm und danach übernimmt der dämliche Computer. Ich fahr demnach nich selber zum boxenstopp oder in die Box


----------



## janni851 (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich meinte selber komplett in der Boxengasse fahren? Wo geht das? Ich fahr in die Box, ja da kommt ein Limit auf dem Bildschirm und danach übernimmt der dämliche Computer. Ich fahr demnach nich selber zum boxenstopp oder in die Box


Nein, es geht nur bis zur Einfahrt und dann übernimmt der Computer

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich meinte selber komplett in der Boxengasse fahren? Wo geht das? Ich fahr in die Box, ja da kommt ein Limit auf dem Bildschirm und danach übernimmt der dämliche Computer. Ich fahr demnach nich selber zum boxenstopp oder in die Box



Selbst zu den Team fahren geht nicht.
Am Ende landest du dann bei einem anderen Team oder musst noch mal eine Runde drehen, weil du zu weit gefahren bist.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich hab vorhin mein erstes Onlinerennen absolviert. 50% Rennlänge; Strecke Monza; keine Quali; Hilfen aus & Simulation. Wir waren ~13 Spieler & der Rest wurde per KI (expert) aufgefüllt.
Meine Startposi war Platz 18 und es regnete während des kompletten Rennens. Es war einfach herrlich, dass da einige Spieler kein passendes Setup parat hatten und die wurden natürlich durchgereicht und auch überrundet.
Das Rennen verlief recht "gesittet" mit zwei Boxenstopps (Interm) und ich beendete das Rennen auf Platz 3. War eine gute Erfahrung & ich denke mal, weitere Onlinerennen werden folgen ...


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Die schwierigkeitsstufe experte ist schon sehr fordernd. Vor allem muss ich mich mal ans setup der boliden begeben. Ich glaub ich muss mir doch wieder nen lenkrad kaufen mit dem steam controller ist das nicht ganz so einfach bei regen mit teilaktivierter traktionskontrolle zu fahren. Leider fehlt mir das feedback der Reifen, spielt das einer von euch mit dem xbox one controller ?


----------



## Tomek92 (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die schwierigkeitsstufe experte ist schon sehr fordernd. Vor allem muss ich mich mal ans setup der boliden begeben. Ich glaub ich muss mir doch wieder nen lenkrad kaufen mit dem steam controller ist das nicht ganz so einfach bei regen mit teilaktivierter traktionskontrolle zu fahren. Leider fehlt mir das feedback der Reifen, spielt das einer von euch mit dem xbox one controller ?



Klar, es ist schon schwerer als F1 2015 bzw. fühlt sich mehr wie eine Simulation an als Arcade. Man muss das Spiel schon ein bisschen neu lernen. Und mit dem Controller ist es auch nicht leicht, aber machbar.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Mir ist seit dem letzten Patch auch aufgefallen, dass die Charaktere nicht mehr soo herbe Augenringe haben, denn vor dem letzten Patch sahen die alle so "verlebt & durchzecht aus" ...
Zur Steuerung ...ja, ich daddle mit einem XBox One-Controller & komm damit wunderbar zurecht. Sicherlich kein Vergleich zu einem guten Lenkrad, aber ich habe auch schon einige Jahre Übung und das macht sich bezahlt & über meine Rundenzeiten kann ich nicht klagen ...


----------



## chaotium (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich hab seit dieser woche nen Xboxone Elite Controller gegönnt und ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich hab damit keine Probleme, außer der Umstieg von DS4 zu Xbox.
Force Feedback mag ich nicht.
Selbst bei voller Traktionskontrolle sind regenrennen spannend XD


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bei voller traktionskontrolle kannste auch besoffen fahren, da passiert nichts.


----------



## chaotium (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Hä na klar?!

Bei Inter oder Regenreifen rutscht das auto auch leicht Oo


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Minimal vielleicht. Nen dreher o.ä. ist unmöglich. Fahr mal mit halber traktionskontrolle, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Minimal vielleicht. Nen dreher o.ä. ist unmöglich. Fahr mal mit halber traktionskontrolle, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.



Auch bei voller Traktionskontrolle ist der Wagen bei Regen nur schwer gerade zu halten.


----------



## msdd63 (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Die sahen alle aus als hätten sie zwei blaue Augen durch eine Prügelei.





SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Mir ist seit dem letzten Patch auch aufgefallen, dass die Charaktere nicht mehr soo herbe Augenringe haben, denn vor dem letzten Patch sahen die alle so "verlebt & durchzecht aus" ...
> Zur Steuerung ...ja, ich daddle mit einem XBox One-Controller & komm damit wunderbar zurecht. Sicherlich kein Vergleich zu einem guten Lenkrad, aber ich habe auch schon einige Jahre Übung und das macht sich bezahlt & über meine Rundenzeiten kann ich nicht klagen ...


----------



## msdd63 (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ein Lenkrad ist meiner Meinung nach Pflicht. Ohne Force Feedback??? Da weiß man gar nicht was das Auto macht. Null Fahrgefühl.


----------



## janni851 (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Dem muss ich mal widersprechen, man kann auch mit dem Xbox Controller sehr gut merken was das Auto gerade macht und was nicht. Auch bin ich der Meinung das ein Lenkrad bei Regen die Sache sogar etwas vereinfacht, da man mehr Möglichkeiten zur Dosierung von Gas, Bremse und Lenkung hat. Da ist der Controller mit seinen kurzen wegen eher beschränkt.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich hatte schon ein Lenkrad zu test zwecken 

Vergiss es, meine zeiten waren keller mäßig. Ich brauch nen Controller und der Xbox Elite ist schon ein feines Teil.

Das wackeln und vibrieren stört mich einfach, ich merk das auch ohne Forcefeedback wenn das heck kommt


----------



## msdd63 (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bin vom Xbox One Controller (nach jahrelangem XBox 360 Controller gebrauch) auf Lenkrad umgestiegen. Ich bin eine Weile gar nicht klar gekommen, aber das gab sich dann schnell. Man kann völlig anders Lenken und Gas und Bremse sehr viel feiner kontrollieren. Auch lenken und Gas und Bremse zusammen ist ganz anders. Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom Racing Experience, Projekt Cars und die F1 Serie spielen sich sehr anders als mit Gamepad. Aber wer mit dem Pad gut klar kommt und dabei bleiben will ist das auch Okay. Interessant wäre mit Gamepad gegen Lenkrad zu fahren.


----------



## chaotium (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bin bei Projekt Cars schon gegen Lenkräder Gegner gefahren und ja man kann gleich auf sein ^^
Hab den ein oder anderen Respekt bekommen XD


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich fahre auch mit Controller.
Ich hab schlicht keine Lust, das Lenkrad aufzubauen, mich dann irgendwie hinzusetzen und dann auf die Pedalen zu hämmern.
Da kuschelige ich mich lieber in meinen Sessel und fahre gemütlich um die Kurven.


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich bin vom Xbox One Controller (nach jahrelangem XBox 360 Controller gebrauch) auf Lenkrad umgestiegen. Ich bin eine Weile gar nicht klar gekommen, aber das gab sich dann schnell. Man kann völlig anders Lenken und Gas und Bremse sehr viel feiner kontrollieren. Auch lenken und Gas und Bremse zusammen ist ganz anders. Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom Racing Experience, Projekt Cars und die F1 Serie spielen sich sehr anders als mit Gamepad. Aber wer mit dem Pad gut klar kommt und dabei bleiben will ist das auch Okay. Interessant wäre mit Gamepad gegen Lenkrad zu fahren.



Viele meiner Freunde haben das Driving Force GT wenn ich mal bei denen Fahre, komm ich nicht mit der Bremse klar, wie will man die Bremse dosieren?
Wenn sie bei mir sind, wird meine Bremse als Backstein Ding bezeichnet  Ich brauche einfach diesen "starken" Wiederstand von den G27 Pedalen, wie will man sonst am Limit die Bremse "leicht" aufmachen? 

Aber mit Controller lässt sich F1 2015 auch gut fahren, habs letztens wieder mit Gamepad gespielt.


----------



## msdd63 (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Da spielst du wohl nur an der Konsole. Mein Lenkrad ist am Schreibtisch angebaut wo auch PC und Monitor stehen. Gemütlich um die Kurven fahren in einem Rennspiel wiederspricht sich.





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mit Controller.
> Ich hab schlicht keine Lust, das Lenkrad aufzubauen, mich dann irgendwie hinzusetzen und dann auf die Pedalen zu hämmern.
> Da kuschelige ich mich lieber in meinen Sessel und fahre gemütlich um die Kurven.


----------



## msdd63 (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bin noch nie am Driving Force GT gefahren, ist die Billig-Variante mit viel Plastik. ich habe auch das G27, das ist der Einstieg in die Racing Sim Welt. Ist gut verarbeitet, hochwertig und nicht mit Billig-Plastik. 





onlygaming schrieb:


> Viele meiner Freunde haben das Driving Force GT wenn ich mal bei denen Fahre, komm ich nicht mit der Bremse klar, wie will man die Bremse dosieren?
> Wenn sie bei mir sind, wird meine Bremse als Backstein Ding bezeichnet  Ich brauche einfach diesen "starken" Wiederstand von den G27 Pedalen, wie will man sonst am Limit die Bremse "leicht" aufmachen?
> 
> Aber mit Controller lässt sich F1 2015 auch gut fahren, habs letztens wieder mit Gamepad gespielt.


----------



## Bariphone (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Seit dem letzten Patch kann man nun sogar wieder in der Pitlane nach hinten schauen.  Gibg bei mir vorher nicht.


----------



## chaotium (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

ich hab immernoch Probleme dass einfach der Bildschirm schwarz wird -.-


----------



## MrSonii (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Beim Start? 
Versuch es mit zwei mal "ALT+ENTER".
Geht bei mir danach eigentlich immer.


----------



## chaotium (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

nein plötzlich mitten im rennen oder training.


----------



## janni851 (11. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> nein plötzlich mitten im rennen oder training.


Kommt das Bild dann zurück? Ich hatte sowas mal mit meiner aktuelle Karte, da kam aber kein Bild mehr zurück und ich musste den PC neu starten. Die Karte lief aufgrund dessen auchmal 3 Tage bei Alternate im Testsystem, aber keine Reproduktion möglich. Seitdem läufts auch einwandfrei...

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



msdd63 schrieb:


> Da spielst du wohl nur an der Konsole. Mein Lenkrad ist am Schreibtisch angebaut wo auch PC und Monitor stehen. Gemütlich um die Kurven fahren in einem Rennspiel wiederspricht sich.



Seit wann kann die Konsole 60fps bei 4k Auflösung? 
Ich hab schlicht keine Lust wie verkrampft am Tisch zu hocken. Ich sitze lieber entspannt und fahre gemütlich. Natürlich mit Automatikgetriebe. 

Das einzige, was mich stört, ist dass man von den Überrundeten abgeschossen wird. 
Das ist mir jetzt schon 5x passiert. Da überrundet man. Der hängt dann hinter einem kriegt Windschatten und eventuell DRS und dann schießt er dich ab. Echt blöd.


----------



## chaotium (12. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> Kommt das Bild dann zurück? Ich hatte sowas mal mit meiner aktuelle Karte, da kam aber kein Bild mehr zurück und ich musste den PC neu starten. Die Karte lief aufgrund dessen auchmal 3 Tage bei Alternate im Testsystem, aber keine Reproduktion möglich. Seitdem läufts auch einwandfrei...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Das Bild kommt wieder wenn ich raus tabbe und wieder zurück ins Spiel


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Nach  dem zweiten Patch (1.2.1?) habe ich das nicht mehr erlebt, aber davor  und es gibt nix schlimmeres als wenn das Bild plötzlich in Teilen/Blöcke  schwarz wird bis zum vollen Schwarzbild.
Wenn es mal wieder soweit  war, egal ob im Training/Quali/Rennen, dann habe ich schnell die  Perspektive gewechselt oder fix einen ~360° Rundumblick hat den Bug im  Keim erstickt. Ist auf alle Fälle zügiger/fixer und nicht soo nervend  als wenn man raustabbt.^^


----------



## chaotium (15. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bei mir werden Max Verstappen und Felipe Masse im Strecken Fenster nicht angezeigt. 
Also, die Streckenführung, wo die Fahrzeuge mit einem grauen Kreis angezeigt werden.
Fahre ich hinter/vor Massa oder Verstappen, ist da gar nichts.


----------



## MrSonii (16. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Komisch, so ein Bug ist mir in über 20 Rennen bisher noch nicht begegnet :/


----------



## Bariphone (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Wenn der Verstappen nicht dabei wäre ja nicht schlimm[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] 

Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht erlebt, außer das mein Bild während dem Zocken in Teile/Blöcke schwarz wurde.^^
Seit den letzten zwei Patches gibt es von meiner Seite her nix mehr zu klagen. Ich hab gestern mal wieder einige Onlinerennen (öffentlich) absolviert & es war z.T. ein Graus. Was da wieder für "Crashkiddies" unterwegs sind ist nicht mehr feierlich.
Trotz Schaden auf komplett oder Simulation wollen die Freaks einem nur das Rennen verhunzen. Ich denke mal, umso mehr Zeit vergeht, desto mehr Deppen sind leider am Start.^^ Da hilft wohl nur noch "Private-Rennsessions" ...


----------



## Kiryu (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Hat zufällig noch jemand hier das Problem (gehabt), dass die Performance im Multiplayer deutlich schlechter ausfällt? Im Singleplayer kann habe ich konstante 60Fps in 1440p (maxed out), sämtliche Multiplayerrennen stocken allerdings merklich. Dabei ist es egal ob ich in einer Multiplayerpartie ein Einzeltraining absolviere (also allein auf der Strecke bin) oder ein Rennen.

Ich habe bereits die Einstellungen der Softwarefirewall überprüft, diese auch schon komplett deaktiviert (mitsamt aller AVAST-Module) und die Routerfirewall testweise ebenfalls vollständig abgeschaltet, beides leider ohne Erfolg.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Wenn der Verstappen nicht dabei wäre ja nicht schlimm[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]
> 
> Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Keine Sorge, die fahren schon, sind aber nur auf der kleinen Map links im Bild nicht zu sehen. Der graue Punkte für die beiden Fahrer fehlt einfach.
Meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ein Bug.


----------



## Bariphone (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ja. Hatte ich schon verstanden. Der VES Kommentar war eher ein  Seitenhieb auf den. Denn der hat meiner meinung nach null in der F1 verloren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Ja. Hatte ich schon verstanden. Der VES Kommentar war eher ein  Seitenhieb auf den. Denn der hat meiner meinung nach null in der F1 verloren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Wollen wir jetzt diskutieren ob man bei 300 km/h einfach mal mach rechts ziehen sollte?😅

Also mittlerweile läuft eigentlich alles wir es soll, auch das Safetycar hatte ich schonmal vor der Nase. Nur das beim Start die Hinterreifen des 2ten immer doppelt zu sehen sind stört mich noch etwas.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt diskutieren ob man bei 300 km/h einfach mal mach rechts ziehen sollte?😅
> 
> Also mittlerweile läuft eigentlich alles wir es soll, auch das Safetycar hatte ich schonmal vor der Nase. Nur das beim Start die Hinterreifen des 2ten immer doppelt zu sehen sind stört mich noch etwas.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


Ach der ganze Kerl seine Art ... . Es gibt
Hakt Tslente mit echter Formelerfahrung die auf ein Cockpit warten... .

Das Safety und virtuelle Safety car hatte ich schon einige Male. Macht laune. 
Schade dass die KI immer gute Starts hat. Etwas abwechslung wäre da auch schön. 
Regenrennen im 2016 ein Traum. 

Es ist echt am Weg ein echt geniales F1 Litenzprodukt zu werden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Schade dass die KI immer gute Starts hat. Etwas abwechslung wäre da auch schön.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Also bei mir hatten die teilweise auch schon richtig grottige Starts


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Ja. Hatte ich schon verstanden. Der VES Kommentar war eher ein  Seitenhieb auf den. Denn der hat meiner meinung nach null in der F1 verloren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Die Frage ist ja jetzt, ob das euch auch aufgefallen ist?
Es ist nur beim Rennen, im Training wird das Fahrzeug korrekt als grauer Punkt angezeigt.



MrSonii schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatten die teilweise auch schon richtig grottige Starts



Ich latsche aufs Gas und eine halbe Sekunde passiert nichts, erst dann rollt die Karre los. Aber die anderen fahren dann schon.


----------



## janni851 (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja jetzt, ob das euch auch aufgefallen ist?
> Es ist nur beim Rennen, im Training wird das Fahrzeug korrekt als grauer Punkt angezeigt.


Ich achte morgen mal drauf. So hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand hier das Problem (gehabt),  dass die Performance im Multiplayer deutlich schlechter  ausfällt?


Die Performance deckt sich eigentlich mit dem SinglePlayer & ich selber hab da bisher noch keine herbe Abweichungen feststellen können. Wenn der "Host" jedoch eine dürftige Leitung bereitstellt, könnte die Performance auch entsprechend abweichen.
Achte auf "die Balken" und wenn diese ~im grünen Bereich sind, dann sollte es im Bereich Performance eigentlich keine großen Unterschiede geben ...


----------



## Kiryu (17. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Danke für den Tipp, das Problem hatte ich allerdings auch wenn ich selbst gehostet habe und alleine gefahren bin. "Hatte" weil mir heute bei erneutem Testen aufgefallen ist, dass dieses Problem maximal in der ersten Runde besteht, danach läuft alles so wie im Singleplayer, warum auch immer 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## janni851 (20. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Was haltet ihr davon mal hier mit den Leuten aus dem Forum ein paar Rennen zu veranstalten? 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (20. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Nope sowas Spiel ich nicht mehr Online


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich wär dabei & ein geiles 50%+ Rennen ist doch immer wieder fein und das natürlich OHNE Crashkiddies. Bin am Wochenende eigentlich immer am Start bzw. da hätte ich ausgiebig Zeit ...


----------



## Tomek92 (22. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich wäre auch dabei !


----------



## janni851 (25. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Was mir gerade beim Spielen auffällt, immer wenn ich auf einer neuen strecke bin ruckelt es irgendwann kurz. Ruckeln is vielleicht auch falsch, eher steht das Bild kurz bevor es flüssig weiter läuft und das auch nichtmehr passiert. Nur sobald ne neue Strecke dran is wieder kurz Standbild und dann läufts, meist gegen Ende der ersten Runde. Hat das sonst noch jemand?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Wo ist meine Ganganzeige geblieben?


----------



## janni851 (26. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ausgeschaltet?

Edit: sorry bin von der falschen Perspektive ausgegangen. Öhm Lenkrad defekt wie damals bei Rosberg in Singapur?😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Man nähert sich der Realität halt immer mehr an und da kann es auch techn. Defekte geben.^^ Vermutlich nur ein temporärer Bug, den ich aber bisher nicht erlebt habe.

@janni851
Hab ich bisher auch noch nicht erlebt & die Soft ist bei mir jederzeit smooth ...


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Man nähert sich der Realität halt immer mehr an und da kann es auch techn. Defekte geben.^^ Vermutlich nur ein temporärer Bug, den ich aber bisher nicht erlebt habe.



Sobald ich in die Box zum Reifenwechsel fahre, ist die Ganganzeige wieder da. Aber beim Start nicht, im Training und Quali ist sie immer da.
Ich denke, dass das schlicht ein Bug ist.
Ist mir in den letzten Rennen aufgefallen.
Und ich fahre McLaren und kein Benz.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Melde mal den Bug. Du könntest vielleicht auch mal die Karre wechseln ...


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich kenne schon zwei Bugs. 

Und wie soll ich mitten in der Saison die Kiste wechseln?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Das war ja "der Witz" ...
Wobei, wenn Du dich auch trotz Bug mehrfach bewährst (Rivalitäten für Dich entscheidest; Ziele immer erreichst), fleissig Punkte einheimst & brav bist, dann wirst Du auch während der Saison ein Vertragsangebot von einem Spitzenteam erhalten + neues Lenkrad.


----------



## janni851 (27. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Leute Leute Leute, it's not a Bug, it's a Feature😂😂😂

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Ich bin bei McLaren -- das *ist *ein Spitzen Team.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

In 1-3 Jahren vielleicht?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> In 1-3 Jahren vielleicht?



Also, ich bremse die Benzen vor der Schikane problemlos aus. 
Komisch ist nur, dass Ferrari schneller ist als Benz. 
Wie viel Kohle die aus Maranello wohl bei Codemasters vorbei gebracht haben, damit die im Game vorne sind?


----------



## janni851 (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Bei dir ist Ferrari schneller als Mercedes? Bei mir nicht😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

@Treshold
"Der Techbalken/ F&E" gibt eigentlich die Richtung vor & bei mir ist da ebenfalls Benz führend. Aber Du hast wohl eh eine "komische Version", siehe Lenkradbug ....


----------



## janni851 (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

Vielleicht ne Ferrari spezialedition? 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*

in den patch notes ist zu finden, dass der Bug bei der Gang Anzeige behoben ist


----------



## Bariphone (29. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



janni851 schrieb:


> Bei dir ist Ferrari schneller als Mercedes? Bei mir nicht😅
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



bei mir ebenso. da ist Ferrari das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Treshold
> "Der Techbalken/ F&E" gibt eigentlich die Richtung vor & bei mir ist da ebenfalls Benz führend. Aber Du hast wohl eh eine "komische Version", siehe Lenkradbug ....



Also, ich hab ja auch fleißig im Training getestet und die Punkte abgegriffen, mit denen du das Auto aufmotzen kannst. Inzwischen fährt Alonso ganz vorne mit. Zum Anfang kam er kaum in die Top 10 rein.
Er profitiert also davon. 
Ich aber nicht, ich fahre noch genauso wie vorher, null Unterschied. Kann man sich also sparen, den Kram.


----------



## janni851 (29. September 2016)

*AW: F1 2016*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich hab ja auch fleißig im Training getestet und die Punkte abgegriffen, mit denen du das Auto aufmotzen kannst. Inzwischen fährt Alonso ganz vorne mit. Zum Anfang kam er kaum in die Top 10 rein.
> Er profitiert also davon.
> Ich aber nicht, ich fahre noch genauso wie vorher, null Unterschied. Kann man sich also sparen, den Kram.


Also ich merke schon das mein Renault auf der Geraden schneller geworden ist und gerade bei Regen der Abtrieb ein ganz anderer ist. Nur meinem Teamkollegen hilfts nicht😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

@Threshold
Ich merk die Entwicklungen ebenfalls u. bei mir profitieren beide, also ich u. mein Teamkollege. Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad daddelst Du?


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2016)

Ich merke bei den FundE nicht wirklich was


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (29. September 2016)

Ich schon. Mehr Speed, mehr Abtrieb, bessere Kurvenlage, weniger Spritverbrauch & da kann man dann auch reichlich das Fettgemisch nutzen und und und ....
Dies natürlich im Vergleich zu Saisonbeginn. Ab der Hälfte oder ~2/3 merkt man da nicht mehr soo viel und ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt wird man ja eh gefragt, ob man seine "Punkte" schon für die nächste Saison saven möchte?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad daddelst Du?



Auf dem mittleren.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Oktober 2016)

Also ich daddel (noch) auf expert u. selbst da merke ich noch Unterschiede. Auf Medium benötigt man eigentlich keine Verbesserungen/Weiterentwicklung & da kann man auch selbst mit McLaren bspw. in einem 25%-Rennen die KI überrunden ...


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre immer 100% Rennen und ich überrunde da gar nichts.
Zum Ende der Saison kriege ich Probleme, meinen Team Kollegen hinter mir zu halten, da er immer besser wird, bei mir aber eben kein Unterschied da ist.
Ich finde das System absolut überflüssig.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke mal, Du hast den/deinen Schwierigkeitsgrad dennoch richtig gewählt. Zur "Not" noch eine Stufe tiefer wählen ....


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich eine Stufe höher wähle, kann ich einen Fahrfehler nicht mehr ausgleichen.
Ich rausche mir den Flügel kaputt und muss in die Box und kann dann den Rückstand nicht mehr aufholen.
Und ich finde, dass der Flügel zu schnell kaputt geht, dass man zu schnell abgeschossen wird und dass es keinerlei Strafen gibt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

Früher bremsen und keine Eile und selbst auf expert lässt es sich mit einem Teildefekt noch ordentlich fahren, vorausgesetzt das Setup passt auch.^^
Hilft Dir jetzt nicht weiter, aber das wird schon noch ...


*edit:*
Das Rennen fängt bald an, daher falls möglich immer den Wecker stellen.


----------



## Bariphone (2. Oktober 2016)

F1 im Blut. Da brauchts kan Wecker.[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub der Vettel war Codemasters KI gesteuert😂😂

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Und ein Motorschaden habe ich bisher im Game auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Aber Red Bull ist bei mir chancenlos.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

WTF & schon wieder so ungestüm und mit der Brechstange. Das sollte auch für das Gameplay eine Lehre sein und lieber mit bedacht/etwas warten, denn Chancen gibt es genug, besonders bei einem 100% Rennen ....

*edit:*
Motorschaden gibt es, aber vermutlich nicht auf Medium bzw. wenn man ggf. auch noch schalten lässt. Ich selber hatte schon einen und der wurde vermutlich durch zu langes Fahren mit "Fettgemisch" ausgelöst oder permanentes, spätes schalten.


----------



## janni851 (2. Oktober 2016)

Und 10 Sekunden Strafen kann man auf der Strecke ausgleichen😅😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (2. Oktober 2016)

Der Frust geht auch an Ihm nicht vorbei. Schade, dass ist seiner nicht würdig. Haken an 2016 und Hoffen, dass es in 2017 ein Konkurrenzfähiges Paket gibt. Sonst sehe ich schwarz für die Paarung Vettel und Ferrari. Denn Merceds wird 2017 nicht der einzige Gegner sein. Ich habe Red Bull, und McLaren als absolute Topteams da eher auf der Rechnung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> WTF & schon wieder so ungestüm und mit der Brechstange. Das sollte auch für das Gameplay eine Lehre sein und lieber mit bedacht/etwas warten, denn Chancen gibt es genug, besonders bei einem 100% Rennen ....
> 
> *edit:*
> Motorschaden gibt es, aber vermutlich nicht auf Medium bzw. wenn man ggf. auch noch schalten lässt. Ich selber hatte schon einen und der wurde vermutlich durch zu langes Fahren mit "Fettgemisch" ausgelöst oder permanentes, spätes schalten.



Ist nicht einfach, wenn du durch einen Schaden in die Box musst und dann mit 40 Sekunden Rückstand wieder weiter fährst. Das einholen ist praktisch unmöglich.



janni851 schrieb:


> Und 10 Sekunden Strafen kann man auf der Strecke ausgleichen😅😅
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Aber nicht bei F1 2016, denn dort gibt es ja keine Strafen mehr. 



Bariphone schrieb:


> Der Frust geht auch an Ihm nicht vorbei. Schade, dass ist seiner nicht würdig. Haken an 2016 und Hoffen, dass es in 2017 ein Konkurrenzfähiges Paket gibt. Sonst sehe ich schwarz für die Paarung Vettel und Ferrari. Denn Merceds wird 2017 nicht der einzige Gegner sein. Ich habe Red Bull, und McLaren als absolute Topteams da eher auf der Rechnung.



McLaren?
Das denke ich nicht. Red Bull ist wieder vorne dabei, sobald sie einen Motor haben, der auf Mercedes Niveau ist.
Ferrari braucht da mehr, die haben die letzen Rennen stark nachgelassen.
Williams hat aber nachgelassen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

McLaren hat schon sehr gut aufgeholt & das neue Motorenpaket hat sich heute bzw. über das komplette Wochenende bewährt. Wenn man da im Spiel bei F&E gut investiert, dann ist natürlich auch ein McLaren konkurrenzfähig. 
Ich denke auch mal, mit denen ist zu rechnen & mit den Bullen sowieso und neue Regeln und Reifen sind nächstes Jahr auch am Start.

*edit:*


> Aber nicht bei F1 2016, denn dort gibt es ja keine Strafen mehr.


Klar gibt es Strafen. Von Zeitstrafe, Durchfahrtsstrafe ...ist eigentlich alles vorhanden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Strafen. Von Zeitstrafe, Durchfahrtsstrafe ...ist eigentlich alles vorhanden.



Ich bin jetzt schon 2x beim Start umgedreht worden.
Da gab es keine Strafe für den Verursacher.
Und 1x bin ich klar abgeschossen worden. Auch da kam keine Strafe.
Irgendwie haben sie vergessen, die Strafen richtig zu implementieren.
Das hat bei F1 2014 noch deutlich besser funktioniert. Auch das Überrunden. Bei mir versuchen die überrundeten sich sofort wieder zurück zu runden und rammen einen auch mal von der Strecke.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

Wenn blaue Flaggen geschwenkt werden, dann werden die auch idR beachtet und der Überrundete fährt schön zur Seite. Vielleicht nicht sofort, wenn man aufschließt, aber eigentlich doch relativ zeitnah und wenn natürlich auch entsprechend Platz da ist.
Zwecks den Strafen. Bist Du dir da sicher? Hat der Verursacher keine Zeitstrafe erhalten? Das sieht man am Ende bei den Platzierungen/am Scoreboard. Ansonsten haben die "Stewards" wohl auf "normalen Rennunfall" entschieden. 
Bei Schaden "Komplett oder Simulation" gibt es für rüde Attacken/Fahrmanöver idR Strafen. Alternativ nutzt halt "die Rückspulfunktion" ....


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wenn blaue Flaggen geschwenkt werden, dann werden die auch idR beachtet und der Überrundete fährt schön zur Seite. Vielleicht nicht sofort, wenn man aufschließt, aber eigentlich doch relativ zeitnah und wenn natürlich auch entsprechend Platz da ist.



Sie fahren zur Seite. OK.
Aber dann sind sie hinter einem und wenn sie dann noch den Vorteil von DRS haben, versuchen sie zu überholen und zwar mit aller Macht. Das geht soweit, dass sie dich abschießen.
Man müsste nur eintragen, dass ein überrundeter sich nicht aktiv zurückrunden darf. Das war bei F1 2014 so. Wieso das bei der 2016er Version nicht mehr so ist -- kein Plan.



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Zwecks den Strafen. Bist Du dir da sicher? Hat der Verursacher keine Zeitstrafe erhalten? Das sieht man am Ende bei den Platzierungen/am Scoreboard. Ansonsten haben die "Stewards" wohl auf "normalen Rennunfall" entschieden.
> Bei Schaden "Komplett oder Simulation" gibt es für rüde Attacken/Fahrmanöver idR Strafen. Alternativ nutzt halt "die Rückspulfunktion" ....



Ja, du kannst ja auch während des Rennens in die Rennleitung schauen, welche Strafen ausgeschrieben wurden.
Interessant ist aber, dass da meist nur "Achtung" steht, wenn überhaupt. Also eine Verwarnung.
Lustig ist ja, dass ich mal eine Verwarnung bekam, als mir einer ins Heck gerauscht ist -- wegen blockieren. 
Alles sehr suspekt. Ich hoffe, dass da noch mal mit einem Patch nachgebessert wird.

Und ich will ja möglichst realistisch fahren. Also ohne Zurück spülen.
Ist nur leider nicht möglich, da einfach zu willkürlich entschieden wird und man zu oft abgeschossen wird.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

> ...versuchen sie zu überholen und zwar mit aller Macht. Das geht soweit, dass sie dich abschießen.


Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Überrunde ggf. nicht vor oder in einer DSR-Zone ...oder erst am Zonenende.^^



> Alles sehr suspekt. Ich hoffe, dass da noch mal mit einem Patch nachgebessert wird.


Möglich & fleissig Patches gab es ja bereits. Wie immer reift die Soft beim Kunden ....


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert. Überrunde ggf. nicht vor oder in einer DSR-Zone ...oder erst am Zonenende.^^



Passiert mir ständig.
Immer vor den DRS Zonen machen sie Platz. So sehr, dass man fast hinten rein fährt und stark abbremsen muss.
Dann überholt man und auf der Geraden ist er dann hinter dir und überholt dich dann wieder.
Du kannst auch nicht gegenhalten weil er schlicht schneller ist. Und dann ist er eben entweder vor dir oder er schießt dich beim überholen ab.
Dazwischen gibt es nichts.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

> Dazwischen gibt es nichts


Das ist bitter & vielleicht erhöhst doch mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad und wenn es nur zum Test ist ....


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das ist bitter & vielleicht erhöhst doch mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad und wenn es nur zum Test ist ....



Hab ich schon ausprobiert.
Eine Nummer höher und ich fahre hinterher und ich will ja siegen können.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Oktober 2016)

Naja, einen Tod muss man sterben & deine Beschreibungen werden ja vermutlich nicht bei jedem Rennen erfolgen. Falls ja, dann wär das doppelt bitter ...


----------



## Tomek92 (4. Oktober 2016)

Endlich wurde ein Update veröffentlicht, dass die Schwierigkeitslücke zwischen Expert und Legende schließt, Meister.  Jetzt ist das Spiel für mich ein sehr gutes F1, wenn nicht das beste. Denn der Punkt Schwierigkeitsgrad war echt schwerwiegend.


----------



## janni851 (9. Oktober 2016)

Skandal in Suzuka, hat Mercedes Hamiltons Kupplung manipuliert?😂

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. Oktober 2016)

Kurz vor dem Start hab ich noch den Kommandostand gesehen & da hat jemand verdächtig & hektisch ein Mausrädchen geschwungen.^^ Ich denke mal, dass ist offentsichtich & Beweis genug. Hamilton sollte für das nächste Jahr das Team wechseln & auch im Spiel,
während meiner laufenden Saison, haben "die Machenschaften" Auswirkungen ....


----------



## chaotium (21. Mai 2017)

Hat von euch noch jemand die Patches von F1 Pole Blogspot oder wie die heißen für F1 2016?
Die Homepage von denen gibt es nicht mehr -.-

PS: Die Links zu den Shareseiten würden mir auch reichen ^^
Danke


----------



## janni851 (9. August 2017)

Hat sich jemand F1 2017 vorbestellt? [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (9. August 2017)

Jap. Direkt am Tag Bekanntgabe des Releasedatums.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (9. August 2017)

Nein, da ich generell nicht vorbestelle.
Aber das Spiel hat enorm gute Chancen am Releasetag gekauft zu werden


----------



## janni851 (9. August 2017)

Wird es wieder einen Sammelthread geben?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (9. August 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wird es wieder einen Sammelthread geben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Gute Idee, hab mal einen erstellt 

 Link zum Sammelthread von F1 2017


----------

